
Ask HN: How can i track API error rate - niksmac
I have seen many places where SaaS companies displayed their service uptime and stats. 
How can i do something similar for my own APIs? 
I am working on Drupal 8.<p>Is there any services to do the same or how its even done ?<p>eg: https:&#x2F;&#x2F;status.digitalocean.com
======
blooberr
Maybe try [https://www.statuspage.io/](https://www.statuspage.io/) ?

